# Lush Gratuitous Violets



## Momonga (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Gratuitous Violets Soap from Lush?  That was my favorite soap ever, and I would love to try to recreate that.  I'm taking a CP class in a few weeks and I think this will make a good first project.  But how to get that scent?  I'm not sure whether there was anything in there besides violet.  Also, there is "Sweet Violet Leaf Infusion", which I think I can get from a natural herb store, as well as violet FO.  Brambleberry has a violet FO, and so does Nature's Garden.  What to do?:think:


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet Violet Leaf Infusion won't leave any scent in your soap...you'll have to go for a FO. Lush Gratuitous Violets also had Ylang Ylang (Cananga) oil and Cedarwood Oil with the Violet Leaf Absolute ($$$).

Did you read any reviews on those FOs mentioned in your post?
Brambleberry's: "For CP Soapers, this scent moves very quickly and needs to be hand-stirred and closely watched."
Nature's Garden: "Soap (Cold Process Results) This fragrance does accelerate, so if you are coloring, do this before adding scent.  No separation.  No discoloration.  The fragrance is dead on!  Nice and strong."

Soap cooler with full water (and maybe use a whisk alternating with the SB) if you use either of those.

I love Guerlain's Insolence perfume, which has violet as its dominant note


----------



## Momonga (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!  I did read those reviews, but not savvy enough yet to know what it means for a scent to move quickly or accelerate.  Is this one maybe too ambitious for a first batch?  If not the first, I am still determined to reproduce that wonderful scent in at least my second or third attempt.

I'll take a look at those other FOs and maybe experiment with M&P until I come up with the right combination.


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't know that soap, because I've never been in a Lush store.
But, have you checked NGC or Day Star Supplies to see if they have a dupe since they do have a lot of dupes?


----------



## paillo (Feb 6, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Thanks!  I did read those reviews, but not savvy enough yet to know what it means for a scent to move quickly or accelerate.  Is this one maybe too ambitious for a first batch?  If not the first, I am still determined to reproduce that wonderful scent in at least my second or third attempt.
> 
> I'll take a look at those other FOs and maybe experiment with M&P until I come up with the right combination.



I think it's ambitious for a first batch. I'd start with an FO or EO that won't accelerate and work your way  up. Don't want to risk getting discouraged on your first outing


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

NM about NGC.  It looks like they don't have a dupe for that one
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas_assets/pdf/ddupe.pdf


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 6, 2013)

Momonga said:


> I'm taking a CP class in a few weeks



:twisted:Your melt and pour days are over, welcome to the dark side of soaping :mrgreen:


----------



## Momonga (Feb 6, 2013)

Genny, but they do have a dupe for Lush's Karma, which leaves me just beside myself with joy... "Kismet".  Cute!  But I love that scent.

Lizflowers, it's too hard to be satisfied with M&P looking at all the wonderful, yummy looking soaps in the CP forum.  It didn't take long, did it?  I'm still worried that I will blow up my kitchen, but my husband has set up a work room for me in the basement.  I'll wear a macintosh.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Genny, but they do have a dupe for Lush's Karma, which leaves me just beside myself with joy... "Kismet".  Cute!  But I love that scent.
> 
> Lizflowers, it's too hard to be satisfied with M&P looking at all the wonderful, yummy looking soaps in the CP forum.  It didn't take long, did it?  I'm still worried that I will blow up my kitchen, but my husband has set up a work room for me in the basement.  I'll wear a *macintosh*.



An apple?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 7, 2013)

As long as you read up on safety you will be fine! I was scared at first too! Now I can't stop! Just keep baby out of reach and you are in business!


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> An apple?



So everyone doesn't wear an apple while soaping?  That's how you keep the soap gremlins away. :eh:


----------



## lillybella (Feb 7, 2013)

DayStarsupplies.com makes a lot of the Lush dupes.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 7, 2013)

Genny said:


> NM about NGC.  It looks like they don't have a dupe for that one
> http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas_assets/pdf/ddupe.pdf



Well I am still just beside myself with joy, because I bought the "Karma" knock off!  Can't wait!  Thanks for this list.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 7, 2013)

lillybella said:


> DayStarsupplies.com makes a lot of the Lush dupes.



I'll check it out.

Sorry Mel, I meant a Granny Smith.  JK - it's a rubber rain coat.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been fortunate not to have encountered soap gremlins yet...but I can't seem to find my black dress boots ANYWHERE and hubs can't find his headphones. Must have gotten their clepto cousins.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 9, 2013)

So now I've figured out what "accelerating" means... Took a long weekend and in the past three days I've read two books on soap making and watched a jillion videos.  I don't think I'm going to make it to the 15th!  But OK - I'll pick a different fragrance.  I will still eventually use that violet FO, though, but maybe on a single-color soap, and maybe after I've tried a few easier fragrances!


----------

